# insanely heavy metalized rock ala zeni geva but chinese china vs japan in sludge band



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know japan has has dosen sludge band worth mention Boris, corrupted, zeni geva, garamada ect
but what about brutal skronk from china that not clearly metal more of super human heavy rock
whit vocal non death scream in chinese, im look for aggressive music of china beyond word in all of china, the country hudge what is the loud most furious reckless band from china.

I want to here china answer to band like zeni geva, can chinese do this kind of music, what about friendly competition whit japan zeni geva, i need the loud most brutal non death non metal band pure sludge band in the line of zeni geva r gore(netherland trio).

China has everything so i bet this most exist , oh please good people of china the good chinese people
looking for sutch thing is rare give me clue name a band to seek or look for, and i love eyou guys common dont let me down, i love my conveniance store clerk friendly 52 yrs susan she is chinese and very married and has a son, but my love is platonic and this is futile.

Your pal deprofundis


----------

